# deer antler pipe?



## jwebber (Dec 1, 2011)

I have heard rumors of people making pipes out of deer antlers and decided that it is something I must do.  I have never used tobacco before nor had the desire to until I heard of smoking it from a deer antler. Does anybody have any experience making one? I have seen pictures of ones made with two seperate pieces of antler but I want to make mine out of one piece.  I am in the Marines and I need something to pass the time/keep me warm while I am out in the feild for extended periods of time.

Semper Fidelis

Jonathan Webber


----------



## John I. Shore (Dec 2, 2011)

Auugh, doesn't sound good to me.  I don't smoke but the thought of burning horn and sucking in the smoke?  Never heard of it, but I'm sure someone has done it.  Good luck with it Marine, let us see what you come up with.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 2, 2011)

An antler pipe can be made to look nice, but you don`t want to smoke it. They don`t smoke good at all.

A nice piece of Catlinite would be a better choice to make a pipe bowl from.


----------



## jcinpc (Dec 3, 2011)

what Nic said, have you ever worked antler? Drilled it sanded it etc, it stinks. Maybe using antler for the stem but I would use it for the bowl


----------



## DvilleDawn (Dec 3, 2011)

There is a FDA approved epox for butcher block kitchen islands. Its suppose to also be fireresistant. Its expensive though, I think its like 75.00. I ve used the FDA approved epox but not the fireresistant stuff. If its worth that much to you, you could give this stuff a try. Kind of an expensive experiment in my opinion though, probably why I havent tried it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 4, 2011)

I've done a few antler pipes for some friends. They used them a couple of times and relegated them to the display case. Said they were a very nasty smoke.
Soapstone bowls work much better and just add the antler stem/mouthpiece for the look. That's what I use on my ceremonial pipes.
Could be wrong here, but not sure I would recommend any kind of epoxy for a bowl sealer on a firebox just inches from your nose and a few more to your lungs. I would imagine the FDA rating is for contact and incidental contact to food to be consumed not for the type of contact you'd get from smoking the pipe. Burning epoxies give off some quite nefariously obnoxious fumes which might not be good (of course neither is the tobbaco, so go figure).


----------



## RNC (Dec 4, 2011)

After making some knife handles and knife stands from antler ,where you cut and drill it.. .. I would think that a smokin pipe made from  antler  would be smelling and tasting like a bad visit to the dentist  and couldnt be good for the lungs ! ;(


----------



## boneboy96 (Dec 7, 2011)

I've cut and drilled and sanded antler in my hobbies, and I certainly wouldn't want to be smoking out of it.


----------

